# Bocina amplificada truena



## adrianmedina (Sep 19, 2012)

hola a todos bueno pues mi problema es el siguiente compre una bocina de esas que ya estan armadas que solo conectas tu memoria, usb, o auxiliar para escuchar tu musica estaba funcoinando correctamente pero de un momento a otro empezo a tronar la musica suena bien pero truena no se que sea no subi mucho el volumen ni nada que podra ser


----------



## duile (Sep 19, 2012)

Es un defecto de fábrica! 
---
que marca es ?


----------



## adrianmedina (Sep 19, 2012)

no recuerdo la marca soundquality algo asi me parece el problema es que la bocina funciono bien casi medio año apenas dio ese problema


----------



## duile (Sep 19, 2012)

normalmente cuando truena es* POR* q*UE *hay algo que interfiere en el diafragma del parlante...
...
polvo, algo suelto, etc!
...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2012)

duile dijo:


> normalmente cuando truena es xq  hay algo que interfiere en el diafragma del parlante...
> ...
> polvo, algo suelto, etc!
> ...



tienes que revisar, generalmente es lo que se menciona, algo se suelta y el cono no tiene la libertad requerida, y la bobina comienza a tocar el iman, haciendo esos ruidos.


----------



## adrianmedina (Sep 20, 2012)

bueno pues ayer abri la bocina y me encontre que  todo esta perfectamente el detalle que encontre es que hay un pedasito de soldadura no volada si no como partida como si estubiese quebrada lo raro es que  la habri y  suena bien ya no truena pero la vuelvo a cerrar y truena jaja alguna sugerencia


----------



## alexvillarreal (Feb 26, 2013)

de ser posible resuelda la coneccion a la bocina, de los dos lados, de la zapata de la bocina y las puntas que van a la targeta,, suerte.


----------

